# Another Hapkido Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2007)

[yt]mmx1rGGwdWI[/yt]


----------



## howard (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd love to find out who this gentleman's teacher was.  He's definintely old enough to have studied under Choi.  But, his techniques look different in certain respects from what one of Choi's long-time direct students teaches.

I also wonder if he has any direct students outside of Korea.

If anybody could comment, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 27, 2007)

Judging from the clip, the techniques look similar to what we do in the Jungki Kwan Hapkido organization. Check out the history of the Jungki Kwan Academy www.jungkikwan.com for more details.

Unfortunately, alot of hapkido looks different from what was originally taught. Our techniques are the closest to what Choi what  taught in Korea. Evidence of this is that when Choi closed his school he joined his pupil, Hyun-Su Lim's organization the Jungki Kwan.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 27, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> Judging from the clip, the techniques look similar to what we do in the Jungki Kwan Hapkido organization. Check out the history of the Jungki Kwan Academy www.jungkikwan.com for more details.
> 
> Unfortunately, alot of hapkido looks different from what was originally taught. Our techniques are the closest to what Choi what taught in Korea. Evidence of this is that when Choi closed his school he joined his pupil, Hyun-Su Lim's organization the Jungki Kwan.


 
I would like to add that I am merely a beginner in the Jungki Kwan organization. My opinions at this point should not be taken as gospel. I confess that I am guilty of being an enthusiastic student of the martial arts. My statements were ill-informed...perhaps, but I meant no disrespect to any individuals or to the organization itself.

That said, I will do my best to quell my opinions until I have been fully enlightened by those who possess the knowlege that I seek. I regret that my statement concerning the video clip or about the Jungki Kwan organization may have at best: confused anyone or at worst: offended anyone. If I could remove my comment, I certaintly would.


----------



## howard (Mar 27, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I would like to add that I am merely a beginner in the Jungki Kwan organization. My opinions at this point should not be taken as gospel. I confess that I am guilty of being an enthusiastic student of the martial arts. My statements were ill-informed...perhaps, but I meant no disrespect to any individuals or to the organization itself.
> 
> That said, I will do my best to quell my opinions until I have been fully enlightened by those who possess the knowlege that I seek. I regret that my statement concerning the video clip or about the Jungki Kwan organization may have at best: confused anyone or at worst: offended anyone. If I could remove my comment, I certaintly would.


Hi Skip,

Please don't be concerned on my account... we both just made general comments, and I think we essentially said the same thing: some of this man's techniques look like Jungki techniques, and some are different.  I see no disrespect at all in your comments.

I think you should feel free to post your experiences in Jungki Hapkido here.  There aren't many of us around, so it's helpful when more students can talk about the style based on firsthand experience.

Good luck in your Jungki training.  It's great stuff.  And I hope you'll continue to take part in these discussions. :asian:

Take care, Howard


----------



## rmclain (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of the students uniforms have the writing for " Kukmoo-Kwan," on the back.  Perhaps that is the name of the featured instructor's school.

R. McLain


----------



## howard (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I saw a couple of times in the clip, in the hangul captions, that he is a 9th dan.  But, I didn't see where it said from what kwan or organization.


----------



## jungkihapkidoamerica (Mar 28, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I would like to add that I am merely a beginner in the Jungki Kwan organization. My opinions at this point should not be taken as gospel. I confess that I am guilty of being an enthusiastic student of the martial arts. My statements were ill-informed...perhaps, but I meant no disrespect to any individuals or to the organization itself.
> 
> That said, I will do my best to quell my opinions until I have been fully enlightened by those who possess the knowlege that I seek. I regret that my statement concerning the video clip or about the Jungki Kwan organization may have at best: confused anyone or at worst: offended anyone. If I could remove my comment, I certaintly would.


 
*Hi Skip,*

*Welcome to the Jung Ki Kwan! It is great to see others getting involved in GM Lim's Jung Ki Hapkido. I found the video clip very interesting. As far as its comparison to the Jung Ki techniques, it is the same, but different.*

*I am not sure why you are apologizing about your post. I didn't see anyone complain in this thread. I am fortunate to be one of a handful of first generation senior Jung Ki masters who has been practicing and teaching the Jung Ki techniques for quite some years now. If you have any questions about the techniques, please feel free to call or email me. I am always happy to help anyone with the techniques. I am sure our paths will cross sometime. Hopefully we will meet at Grandmaster Lim's 2007 Jung Ki U.S.A Tour this summer. The information is on my website and on GM Lim's website. Best of luck with your training and again welcome to the JKK!*

*Regards,*
*Mike*


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2007)

Too cool for words... thanks again Brian!


----------

